# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Mononofu, largest humanoid robot, Sakakibara Kikai Co.,Ltd., Maebashi-city, Japan

## Airicist

Designer - Sakakibara Kikai Co.,Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

MONONOFU

Published on Dec 5, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Largest Humanoid Robot - Guinness World Records

Uploaded on Sep 4, 2019




> Massive Mononofu weighs 7.3 tonnes, and was designed by Masaaki Nagumo who loved the anime series Mobile Suit Gundam. Like his hero from the TV series, he now pilots a giant robot!


"World’s largest humanoid robot is too tall to leave its warehouse"

by Masakazu Senda
September 5, 2019

----------

